# Plasma or Led



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking at getting a 60" tv for basement.. Movie and gaming with some tv being viewed.. Have looked into sharp quattron 60" at sams club and vizio razr.. Plasma looking at lg.. looking to purchase this week..thanks for the help ahead of time..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ProCast12's said:


> Looking at getting a 60" tv for basement.. Movie and gaming with some tv being viewed.. Have looked into sharp quattron 60" at sams club and vizio razr.. Plasma looking at lg.. looking to purchase this week..thanks for the help ahead of time..


Hello, 
The Vizio is a great value. I am not thrilled about their warranty practices as a shockingly high percentage of cases are handled by providing you with a prorated credit for you to put towards getting a newer Vizio.

Sharp and LG make a decent TV. I would keep an eye out for sales on Panasonic xT50 Series as their replacements have been announced and the ST60 is about to be ready for purchase.
Panasonic's Plasmas are simply in another level than LG owing to Panasonic purchasing most of Pioneer's Kuro Patents and other Plasma Patents.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jgilliam1955 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the Vizio 65" 3D. The picture is outstanding in 3D & 2D. Sometimes I freeze the picture just to look. The food channel looks like you can eat the food. The 4 passive glasses are neat & I bought 8 more for $29 from Amazon. This TV is Amazing!


----------

